# Rustic properties allowed and potentially achievable uses?



## Quanzix (May 26, 2016)

Anyone had a wish to live in a quite area on a chunk of land enjoying sunsets and possibly growing their own food?

I am looking at different properties and the prices range from 10k to 250k. Can anybody shed some light on what's best areas to buy economical land (2000-20000m2) around Algarve/Faro district, what are the allowed uses and what possibility there is to build your house or set a temporary structure / mobile home? What are the caveats and what to expect? Does going off the grid make sense? Again, what are the caveats, I need good internet for my work, is it achievable on rustic properties, and who are the providers?

Your help and experience sharing are much appreciated


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

Quanzix said:


> Anyone had a wish to live in a quite area on a chunk of land enjoying sunsets and possibly growing their own food?
> 
> I am looking at different properties and the prices range from 10k to 250k. Can anybody shed some light on what's best areas to buy economical land (2000-20000m2) around Algarve/Faro district, what are the allowed uses and what possibility there is to build your house or set a temporary structure / mobile home? What are the caveats and what to expect? Does going off the grid make sense? Again, what are the caveats, I need good internet for my work, is it achievable on rustic properties, and who are the providers?
> 
> Your help and experience sharing are much appreciated


You'll find a lot of info on this if you use the search function because you're not the first to have similar ideas & I'm sure you won't be the last. 

In short, it depends on what classification the land is in that you can't live on land classified as Rustico or similar & yurts/caravans/mobile homes etc are not permitted as permanent habitations & are therefore illegal.

There are limited exceptions to those rules in that if you but a ruin on Urbano land for example, you cam live in a caravan whilst rebuilding but you're required to start renovations withing a reasonable amount of time (usually 6 months) 

Internet varies immensely from area to area but if all else fails, you can always install Bentley Walker Tooway satellite internet or similar.


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Just a word of warning .... TAVIRA and FARO are very strict on planning laws. 10k won't buy you much in the algarve in the way of land


----------

